# 2021 25 MAJEK EXTREME JUST ARRIVED



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 25 EXTREME JUST ARRIVED WONT BE HERE LONG HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY GOT THREE MAJEKS LAST FRI ALL SOLD BY SAT SO DONT HESITATE PUT A DEP ON IT TODAY CALL STEVEN AT 361-758-2140 *






*


----------

